# Bulking is expensive!?!?



## kingshaun2k (May 13, 2012)

Been trying to put on weight while using Cals full body workout with a proper diet as well and I'm finding my shopping bills kinda expensive as well, my total outgoings a month are around £1400 a month for bills (not including my protein shakes) and i really cant afford to make it even more lol. whats the cheapest foods to buy to bulk up? I usually spend around £100 - £150 every time we go shopping thats only for me and my fiance!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Eating is the most expensive part of this sport in my opinion.

Stick your current diet and stats up, might make it easier to chop & change things.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Oats and mince are food sources of carbs and protein and reasonably priced


----------



## kingshaun2k (May 13, 2012)

Height 6ft

Weight - 13.1 stone (83kg)

3pm - 60g Oats, Protein shake

6pm - Either a meal with Chicken, Fish, Steak or Mince depends what i feel like cooking

9pm - 5 eggs either scrambled or an Omelet with cheese, Protein shake

10pm - Start work

12.30am - Usually there is left overs from my meal so i will eat that

3.15am - 2 x Tuna sandwiches, Yoghurt, Choc biscuit

6am - Beans, 2 slices of bread and some grated cheese, Protein shake

7am/8am - Bed

Hopefully this diet is OK, its easily changed....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You don't state how much chicken/steak/fish so we don't know how much protein you're getting plus you're light on carbs if you're a hardgainer.

Drinking some glucose/dextrose (25g) in water between meals should stimulate an insulin release which will boost your appetite and assist with nutrient storage.

Also, what make is your protein? If it's some of these own label brands it may not be what it says on the tin.


----------



## kingshaun2k (May 13, 2012)

It's the extreme Mass protein that i use I just eat 2 chicken breasts which are 130g each and the Mince is about 300g between 2 meals


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, each serving gives you 35g protein and around 50g carbs. When posting it'd be best to name the product because it's not really a protein shake, it's a weight gainer, a protein shake would be Extreme Pro-6 or Extreme Whey, which is much lower in carbs.

I think your diet is pretty good but if you're struggling to grow on it you'll need to find ways of creeping the calories up a bit and/or encouraging your body to store the nutrients like my glucose/dextrose suggestion.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Biggest thingnive noticed is people wasting money... eatting 2/3 chicken breast in one sitting.. then not eatting for 6 houses, or eatting to much protein i'd say start with 1g per 1lb for a month... see what gains are like if they are okay/good for you leave it alone..

Increase if gains stop.

Would it make a negative effect if someone had very unstable protein intake?? i.e

1 g per 1lb then also double that when they have time?? then reduced agan.. Just a thought


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

If you have too much protein your body will just excrete it.

1.5g per lb is what I do seems to work for me


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree, 1.5g/lbs of bodyweight always worked well for me by I gain fat easily so think I'm predisposed to store calories of any sort.

Again, this is my own theory, is if you are naturally fat/chubby then you should be able to add mass better than someone who is naturally skinny due to the insulin secretion of a fat person being higher than that of a skinny person OR they are more responsive to the way insulin works than someone who is predisposed to be thin.

But then you look at some guys in jail and they build bloody good physiques on a crap diet which is based on cost with the sum total of a days food for these guys being £4-£5, so you know it's not the best of British they are eating.

Come to that, is there a "Best of British" any more? I suppose that's for another thread!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

On that doug. I was thinking the same thing with Charles Bronson. He's a big bloke he's got a book out telling you that diet and supplements are **** lol.

Because he's got big on a prison diet. But that's down to genetics I believe.


----------

